# Sexual Fantasies



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

Mind Marauder said:


> Well, I like to play-wrestle (like I think they do in some Axe commercial, dunno) and then have the girl beat me. There's something about having a girl dominate me (not in the BDSM sense) that makes me go insane. I'm kinda submissive, so I like it when a girl knows what she wants and takes charge. Then again, if I get worked up I can be pretty dominate too.


Hey me too. In fact just a few weeks ago I dreamed I was wrestling this girl, but I kept letting her win.roud:
I also enjoy tickle fights, but in a non-sexual way, unless it's being used sexually that's okay too.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

I am sure I have posted my sexual fantasies around this site somewhere. However, I have no problem posting them again .

1. Sex in a cemetery. Something about the idea of being pushed up against the side of a mausoleum, having my clothes ripped off and being ravaged right then and there. Rawr. Add in some biting and I would be in heaven!

2. Sex in a hearse. I really have no idea why this appeals to me or where it came from, but it turns me on so much. It has freaked out every single one of my past boyfriends except my current one. It so happens that he has fooled around in a hearse. A man after my own heart .

3. Tied up. I have experimented with bondage, but I want to take it to a completely new level. I would absolutely love to be tied to a chair or the bed (I am not picky) and teased within an inch of my sanity. 

And those are just my top three.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

DevilDoll said:


> I am sure I have posted my sexual fantasies around this site somewhere. However, I have no problem posting them again .
> 
> 1. Sex in a cemetery. Something about the idea of being pushed up against the side of a mausoleum, having my clothes ripped off and being ravaged right then and there. Rawr. Add in some biting and I would be in heaven!
> 
> ...


Haha you sound like my friend. I don't think sex in a hearse is *that* bad... guess you like it cause it's kind of taboo?

I'd like to do it in semi-public places. Where I COULD get caught but I won't
Always wanted to have sex like in a dressing room or something and I loove skirts... :crazy:


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Ben said:


> ...Because I know you guys must have one or two somewhere in your heads.
> 
> Mine? Personally, I like twins, 'cause two is always better than one. :crazy:



for some reason my fantasies me and the girl i currently have a crush on ( it varies) are locked in a room together, where food and necessities are provided by an unseen person or persons (ever see the movie old boy? like that), and after a while, she'd pretty much have to. boy thats kinda scary eh? i might kidnap someone 0_o


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

Mercer said:


> for some reason my fantasies me and the girl i currently have a crush on ( it varies) are locked in a room together, where food and necessities are provided by an unseen person or persons (ever see the movie old boy? like that), and after a while, she'd pretty much have to. boy thats kinda scary eh? i might kidnap someone 0_o


That's one of mine also  
Saving a girl I like from something or helping her and then she starts liking me is another one


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hm...sexual fantasies, couldn't resist this thread.

I have a few...

1. Me and a girl (never done it, but lately...o, yeah, wanna try though don't know if I ever actually could) Many senerious there, one person in particular. Very hot.
2. Me and 2 guys -- you get the picture.
3. And a reoccuring one where I'm "given" to two prisoners. Led into the cell in trepidation. The guy hasn't had sex in forever and is very excited. He devours me. Won't let the guy on the top bunk have any of me. I'm kind of forced into this (psychoanalyse as you will) but I secretly like it and look forward to my weekly visits. Course the guy is rock solid, hot and was wrongly convicted! haha.


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> Course the guy is rock solid, hot and was wrongly convicted! haha.


Lol considering the circumstances I would have second thoughts about him being "wrongly convicted" if he was convicted of something along the lines of "sexual assault/rape" roud:
I hope that doesn't affect your fantasy. :mellow:

Btw I think its really interesting and a pretty unique and vivid characteristic that you have two guys but one keeps you "all to himself". You could could even imagine that in a way he's "protecting" you(without saying it) from that other guy who is total trash/scum(or not worthy of you[or bald :tongue:]).


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Oh wow, things are starting to get pretty racy in this thread. Now you've got me thinking of posting a few person fantasies of my own and turn the heat (and perhaps one or two of you) up a notch :blushed:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

A few years ago, I spent the night with a lady who had a bunk bed and shared a room with her daughter. I was pressured into sharing the bottom with the "mom," woke up in the middle of the night and stuck it in her butt while the daughter was sleeping on the top bunk. That was more of a regretful nightmare than a fantasy, though.

Back on subject, one of my fantasies would probably have something to do with schoolgirls...


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

Selden said:


> Oh wow, things are starting to get pretty racy in this thread.


There's a warning before you enter this forum:tongue:




Selden said:


> Now you've got me thinking of posting a few person fantasies of my own and turn the heat (and perhaps one or two of you) up a notch :blushed:


Haha, lol. I'm sure more than one pc member would appreciate that.:laughing:


*speaking for the silent majority*
Please! Everyone open up! We all secretly want to hear what your inner sexual desires are!
(at least I hope we do)

I would like to start off by being more open myself about my sexual fantasies.
But unfortunately I'm not yet quite that rdy. Sry, bye.:blushed: (don't let this discourage you though!)


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> Hm...sexual fantasies, couldn't resist this thread.
> 
> I have a few...
> 
> ...


 
Meh. There's something about female fantasies that is both intimidating and depressing. I assume it must be because I wouldn't considering myself to be one of those guys females fantasize about or able to perform with any degree of sexual professionalism and skill.

Maybe I should do more situps...


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

O.K, so I have quite a few fantasies but I do have one that seems to be good for whatever mood I'm in. This is very detailed and explicit, so you have been warned.

There girl in the fantasy (as well as my other fantasies) change but the situation is always the same. It happens after we've had a pleasant date or just coming back to my home (or another place with a bed) to cool down. Some chatting and flirting but soon we make out, slowly and sensually (not the quick high school type making out), slip and sliding our tongues in each others mouth and slowly kissing my way down to her neck. Or sometimes I fantasize that we're both naked except for a robe. We both come in from two sides of the room and take the robes off. Then we start making out and we both rub against our nude bodies (hers is silk soft). 

In either situation, we're both eventually undressed and I hold and let her sit or lay down on the bed. I give that smirk that I usually give when I'm feeling aroused, that smile that almost seems a bit twisted. I slowly kiss her body, eventually lightly licking her nipples. At the same time, I'm supporting her body (if she's sitting up) with one hand and the other hand is feeling her sensually. I use my long, artsy fingers (most people comment on my fingers being like that) to playfully touch up her thighs, eventually getting to the "bridge" right in between them. I take my index and middle finger to rub around her vulva and then start rubbing up and down on her "lips", teasing her about what will happen next.

Then, after a few seconds of doing that, I finger her, making sure I push down to add pressure and to do it slowly and gradually (speeding up if she wants to). I start going at it, using my other hand to stroke along her body or to touch around and in her mouth. Once she starts to get into it, I find and push her G-spot to really get her going (and hopefully squeal in delight). 

After doing that for a few minutes, I take my fingers out of her pussy and use both of my hands to glide up her body, while my upper body slides down her. I say something playfully like "ready?" and then go down on her. I eat out and by "eat out" I don't mean lap like a dog or lick like an amature but rather suck and use my tongue, finding what gets her off. I switch between her vulva/vaginal canal and her clit, tasting her while she's wet and lush and touching herself. After a while, I feel like it's time to get off myself, so I crawl back up to her and slide myself right inside her. 

First I start out with the missionary. I know people say it's "boring" or "vanilla" but I personally like as much skin contact as possible (especially since it's intimate and romantic). But it doesn't matter, since we'll roll around and see what other positions happen afterwards. The speed and thrust depends on what I'm intuitively getting from her but for the most part it tends to be at a fairly easy pace with pushing back and forth to get a good, deep penetration. And of course, I put my other parts to work, using my hands for support or feeling (like rubbing her clit or kissing her neck/breasts if she's riding me). On some rarer occasions I'll fantasize of slowly running my hands along her back (when she's on top with missionary) and then anally fingering her (carefully and slowly and gently of course).

At the end of it though, I get her feeling like she's about to explode and then gush all over me. And when I mean gush, I mean she cums all over me like she's been holding it for all her life. Then I cum either in her or on her body (and part of her face). Personally I'd rather her get what she wants first but if I get off first, I'm fine continuing in whatever ways until she let's the dam break.

Then finally it's over. The most important part is that I pleased her, as she gives me a kind and loving smile. Even though the sex is done, we do what I guess you would call spooning, both facing eachother as we rub our thighs over and on eachother and "melt" together. There's a bit of sweat worked up from what we just did, so that makes it easy to gently rub up a bit. Finally, we both end up sleeping the night together as we cuddle together or go for another round soon after.

There that's probably my #1 sexual fantasy. Now you know why I was reluctant to make a post in the first place. But if all is fine, maybe I'll post another one of mine in the future:blushed:


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

Selden that was great! Thank youroud:
The warning wasn't really necessary though, I mean I was expecting *far worse* when you said very explicit. I guess if I ever seriously post something of mine I may need a double-warning.:tongue:
You had some good gems of detail in their, especially your ways of describing how you find your way around, think of how to best please your partner, and really take awhile doing everything and doing it right instead of just rushing through.
One thing though, sort of a pet peeve of mine, there is no G-spot. 
-No scientific evidence can locate such a spot
and
-Gräfenberg, who the G-spot is named after for "discovering" it, theorized bout it in his paper without any physiological evidence, relying solely on surveys(with a 55% return rate) and the such, and furthermore he had very little sexual experience. 

The whole g-spot idea got quickly picked up by pop-culture after his paper came out and people seem to have this "need" to believe that their is this magical _spot_ that just makes woman go nuts. (I mean seriously its pretty pathetic/ridiculous that the whole idea even remains to this day despite all the evidence that has been collected against it)

Anyways thanks for the post.roud:
I might soon post something of mine.:blushed:


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> Lol considering the circumstances I would have second thoughts about him being "wrongly convicted" if he was convicted of something along the lines of "sexual assault/rape" roud:
> I hope that doesn't affect your fantasy. :mellow:
> 
> Btw I think its really interesting and a pretty unique and vivid characteristic that you have two guys but one keeps you "all to himself". You could could even imagine that in a way he's "protecting" you(without saying it) from that other guy who is total trash/scum(or not worthy of you[or bald :tongue:]).


Yes, I definitely think he is protecting me. Deep down, he's a "warrior prince". Probably thrown into prison for sedition when he was truly being loyal to his "clan"...

Sorry, too many harlequins in my time.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> Selden that was great! Thank youroud:
> The warning wasn't really necessary though, I mean I was expecting *far worse* when you said very explicit. I guess if I ever seriously post something of mine I may need a double-warning.:tongue:
> You had some good gems of detail in their, especially your ways of describing how you find your way around, think of how to best please your partner, and really take awhile doing everything and doing it right instead of just rushing through.
> One thing though, sort of a pet peeve of mine, there is no G-spot.
> ...


Really?? No G-spot?
Very interesting!


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> One thing though, sort of a pet peeve of mine, there is no G-spot.
> -No scientific evidence can locate such a spot
> and
> -Gräfenberg, who the G-spot is named after for "discovering" it, theorized bout it in his paper without any physiological evidence, relying solely on surveys and the such, and furthermore he had very little sexual-experience.


It's located apparently about a knuckle and a half to the right. It's been said that the G-spot is a myth and it has also been said that it's a myth that the G-spot is a myth. Whatever the cause, I guess both sides could be right. I mean, yeah, it's not some magical button but the human nerves have spots that are much more sensitive than other spots, which may be the case with whatever the G-spot is. Even if there isn't, I guess it would mean I would have to try harder or try to find another special spot:happy:


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

Selden said:


> Whatever the cause, I guess both sides could be right. I mean, yeah, it's not some magical button but the human nerves have spots that are much more sensitive than other spots, which may be the case with whatever the G-spot is.


It's hard to tell, there are no places with a higher nerve density that could be the g-spot, but sensitivity is determined by a number of factors. Still, I personally view it as fairy tale.



Selden said:


> I guess it would mean I would have to try harder or try to find another special spot:happy:


You should try plucking the stings of her heart.:bored:



btw, I like your positivity. :happy:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

decided said:


> Sexual fantasies?
> 
> Yes, I'm having one right now...


Decided, quit being so hot.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> One thing though, sort of a pet peeve of mine, there is no G-spot.
> -No scientific evidence can locate such a spot


From personal experience, I can safely say that there is something to the G spot thing, or it might just be that I forgot to wash the Vicks vapor rub off of my hands.

Whatever the case, I hereby volunteer myself to conducting rigorous experimentation.


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

Drake said:


> From personal experience, I can safely say that there is something to the G spot thing, or it might just be that I forgot to wash the Vicks vapor rub off of my hands.


The major criticism of this theory is that it is supported entirely by anecdotal evidence.



Drake said:


> Whatever the case, I hereby volunteer myself to conducting rigorous experimentation.


We'll all be eagerly awaiting your results.roud:
Do your best!



I've posted enough here without making a contribution as to my own sexual fantasies. Next post will include one!
(and no more discussion on the G-spot from now on in this topic(create a new topic if you want to discuss it) unless it includes a story:tongue


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't really have any concrete sexual fantasies - that is, I seem to have very diverse fantasies and I don't have one or two main fantasies (when many of your fantasies involve you being the opposite sex or being far more dominant than I think I am sexually, you know your imagination is quite vivid). I think the main fantasy would be driven by a strong attraction to someone's intelligence, because there is nothing more attractive than intelligence.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Here are a few:

1. Outside on an stone alter
2. On top of a washer machine while on
3. With a man in a gas mask
4. With an android

I'm sure I'll think of more. Yes, I know I'm a freak.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmm~ well since we're going to talk about private and rather fanciful fantasies I have always wished to body swap with my partner midsex. It's a fun fantasy, but it comes naturally since I siphon pleasure naturally from those I am with. Sexual or not, laughter triggers a lot of pleasure in me. The sight of smiling and half-lid eyes causes me to shiver uncontrollably within the right context.

I'd like to be able to experience that which I give her for myself... as well as give her the thrill of seeing the bliss she gives me through her eyes. I think we strive for this~ during all actual sex. Anytime we hold each other, I think the more we focus in the other, the easier it is to remove expectations in ourselves and inevitably reach climax.

Perhaps I too am curious about the female body~ it's similarities in sensation to my own~ as well as its acute differences. Though my fantasy is not something that can ever be realized, it doesn't prevent me from doing my best to understand this conceptually~ the closer I can merge my understanding physically and emotionally with both genders, the stronger my fantasies both visually and mentally stimulated become. Regardless of my role in sex, and such odd concepts of dominance and submissiveness. I see more of a constant flow of connection, and the more I understand her~ the better it is to go back and forth across the entire spectrum. <3

Oh, and the little talk of there being no g-spot earlier made me almost giggle to death. Seriously? _Please_. My fingers (and ears~) know better.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Actually, come to think of it, I really don't have that many sexual fantasies at all. The furthest my fantasies tend to go is stuff like cuddling or making out or stuff like foreplay and they rarely ever go further than that.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

bionic said:


> Here are a few:
> 
> 1. Outside on an stone alter
> 2. On top of a washer machine while on
> ...


I've got a gas mask :wink:...I'm not a man though lol

For me...

1. the normal "romance" fantasies
2. "rough" sex (anywhere from just "taking me" to being tied up, etc depending on my mood)
3. with another woman
4. with a cute, shy (probably nerdy) guy who doesn't know what to do...I show him (though I have to say, in real life this one would never work because I'm the shy one lol)

:blushed:now I'm thoroughly embarrassed


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

SaraBell said:


> :blushed:now I'm thoroughly embarrassed


Isn't it a wonderful feeling? <3


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> 1. Me and a girl (never done it, but lately...o, yeah, wanna try though don't know if I ever actually could) Many senerious there, one person in particular. Very hot.


Awwwyeaaa. My fantasy is amanda32, and myself. Knamean?


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Awwwyeaaa. My fantasy is amanda32, and myself. Knamean?


My fantasy involves watching this.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Trampolines


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Awwwyeaaa. My fantasy is amanda32, and myself. Knamean?


You too,_ Promethea_? I don't think we're alone in this!_ amanda32_ is hot (yes, amanda, i'm still here - just taking some time to myself!)


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Mr. Green, in the study, with the lead pipe.:wink:


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Nasmoe said:


> Mr. Green, in the study, with the lead pipe.:wink:


That better be a metaphor referring to the weight of said pipe. You know... lead poisoning and all.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

tooboku said:


> That better be a metaphor referring to the weight of said pipe. You know... lead poisoning and all.


Candlestick?

yeah, I shoulda said candlestick.


----------



## CordiINTJ (Jun 13, 2010)

Nobody question this please, waking up to a busty blonde in a nurse outfit (a FEMALE busty blonde) lying on me making nurse jokes. What? She's HOT


----------



## CordiINTJ (Jun 13, 2010)

I hope this link works, I drew my blonde: 040.jpg picture by PhotoINTJ - Photobucket


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone think that type might affect sexual fantasies?


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Does anyone think that type might affect sexual fantasies?


Good point - _skycloud86 _- i am kind of looking for patterns, but it is difficult to see, because naturally it is not an easy place to post stuff. i think there should be some patterns...but likely difficult to tell. hell, i am probably as guilty as others, i just like to indulge in fantasy occasionally! but some learning would be nice too  i think there are so many factors other than Type that affect people, but an easy way to find out about people i think is to figure out their sex stuff and desires, and then i can usually see a pattern of some sort, especially with men, hence the nature of some of my posts - however i musn't get carried away either


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe to some degree but come on...

Every guy has had the car wash fantasy at least once, no?


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

tooboku said:


> Maybe to some degree but come on...
> 
> Every guy has had the car wash fantasy at least once, no?


Not really~ don't really see what the girls get out of it. 

If getting them _soaking wet_ is the goal of the fantasy itself, then there are a few of them I prefer as an alternative. <3


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Never ever? Wet T-shirt? Rubbing up firmly against the windshield all sudsy and bubbly?


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

i think mine might have a bit to do with type....because they all seem to be centered around spontaneity and passion. i don't want to get into the specifics but yeah...intense passion and right now!!! haha


----------



## CordiINTJ (Jun 13, 2010)

tooboku said:


> Never ever? Wet T-shirt? Rubbing up firmly against the windshield all sudsy and bubbly?


Oh c'mon - the shower one maybe, but car wash? No, it reminds me of hot summer days, deserts, crummy cars, hill billy outfits and general work.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

tooboku said:


> Maybe to some degree but come on...
> 
> Every guy has had the car wash fantasy at least once, no?


No, I haven't - it seems rather lacking in eroticism (and what about gay/bi men?). I suppose it's a good fantasy for the easily entertained, though.


----------



## CordiINTJ (Jun 13, 2010)

Speaking of fantasies a gay man might have... heheh


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

Something romantic. All I'm saying.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Graice said:


> Something romantic. All I'm saying.


Aww, c'mon. Don't leave me hanging. 

I like the romantic stuff, go'on roud:


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

NatalieAnne said:


> Aww, c'mon. Don't leave me hanging.
> 
> I like the romantic stuff, go'on roud:


I don't know really.

Something under the stars. If you know what I mean. I'm a sucker for stuff like that.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> No, I haven't - it seems rather lacking in eroticism (and what about gay/bi men?). I suppose it's a good fantasy for the easily entertained, though.


How about this:

Laying in my bed, having some sort of intellectually stimulating conversation, I glance over at him, holding his gaze just a bit longer than usual.. my eyes, smiling - sweet but suggestive. A pause in the conversation, and I Gently, and carefully straddle him, kissing him for the first time, firmly. I look him in the eye, expecting he knows exactly what I'm thinking after that kiss. My intense desire ignites my energy.. he can feel it warming his skin, making him tingle all over. I kiss him on the neck.. lick a little.. nibble.. he moans. I tell him that its hot, and he doesn't need his shirt. We both know I'm just being silly, and that I want my hands all over his smooth, soft chest. I kiss him again, on the lips, then work my way down his body with gentle kisses.. my hair falling down around his chest and torso as I do this. I sit upright, and remove my shirt, and bra, nimbly. My large perky breasts bounce up and down a bit when I slip the bra off. He is captivated. I feel fortunate that breasts so in fact serve some purpose. He seems to appreciate them. I could not think of a better use for them, in fact, as he begins to squeeze them gently, and nibble on my nipples. This feels nice. I become more aroused. I kiss him again, work my way down his body with soft kisses, licking a bit.. this time my breasts press into him as I do. I kiss every exposed inch of his soft, pale skin.. then discover an obstacle. Well, this will not do. I unbutton his pants, and slide those, and his underpants off, smoothly, making room for his erection as not to flick it and have it pop me in the chin. That is so awkward.. rite? I appreciate his clothing more now that its on my floor. Heh. I kiss his thighs.. lick up and down.. then just when he thinks I'm going to dodge putting my mouth on his erection, I lick it from the base, to the head.. as I look at him. You didn't think I'd be such a priss, to not suck a **** did you? Gag reflex disengaged. Oh yeah.. I can do that.

I hear you already moaning my name.. later you will call me god for some reason. I take a moment to ponder.. why not, oh goddess.. well, it doesn't matter. My mind tends to wander during these things, but my muscle memory and artisan skills allow me to keep expertly driving you mad while my mind rambles. I slide my shorts off, and wet my *****.. I can't take it anymore and I need to have you inside of me. I suppose its better that you call me god, rather than promethea.. its a bit weird when people keep referring to me by my online handle. Sometimes I have a sort of split identity daymare, where I'm this comic book character, by Alan Moore, Promethea.. I suppose it wouldn't be all that bad to be here though. Just a little disorienting when I'm standing in line at the grocer and I begin to imagine myself in amazon woman clothing, holding a staff. Now, about your staff.. I slide down it slowly.. my legs are firm and strong, allowing me to do this skillfully. I begin moving my body in motions that you really couldn't imagine. I have learned to isolate all of the muscles in my midsection, so that I can rotate my hips this way. You beg me to slow down, but I'm not going to. I want to see how quickly I can make you erupt inside of me. Hehe, theres that cute little nickname again, god.. I'm going to make you fucking explode. Up, down, I squeeze my muscles in my ***** as I pull back up, rotating my hips. I kiss you, while you try to moan.. you pull away.. moan loudly and I can feel the vein in your **** pumping me full of ***. I kiss you firmly, once more before dismounting. In a few minutes, you are going to have a raging hard **** and flip me over, pounding me from behind. I save my voice for now, because I know I'll be screaming in just a few minutes. 

Too much?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Promethea said:


> ...Too much?


Not TOO much, HOT, HOT, HOT,_ Promethea_! Way to turn up the temperature in here...We need some more ladies in here, and some more sexy fantasies. Thank you for spicing up my afternoon - now I want to write more too...Guys this means you too (more writing), hope you can handle it.

You are Gorgeous btw, but I think you know that already *wink* not required to hear it from me...but I don't mind saying it, female form is that way, appreciated by many, the breasts can be put to good use, i suppose they do have a purpose


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> I'm too shy to say what they are but there are lots.


actually its not that I am shy. its more the fact that if I went into detail you would all know what a freak I am in my own head. I haven't even told my husband some of this stuff. :shocked:
Still it makes for delicious thoughts while I'm with my man.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Promethea said:


> How about this:
> 
> Laying in my bed, having some sort of intellectually stimulating conversation, I glance over at him, holding his gaze just a bit longer than usual.. my eyes, smiling - sweet but suggestive. A pause in the conversation, and I Gently, and carefully straddle him, kissing him for the first time, firmly. I look him in the eye, expecting he knows exactly what I'm thinking after that kiss. My intense desire ignites my energy.. he can feel it warming his skin, making him tingle all over. I kiss him on the neck.. lick a little.. nibble.. he moans. I tell him that its hot, and he doesn't need his shirt. We both know I'm just being silly, and that I want my hands all over his smooth, soft chest. I kiss him again, on the lips, then work my way down his body with gentle kisses.. my hair falling down around his chest and torso as I do this. I sit upright, and remove my shirt, and bra, nimbly. My large perky breasts bounce up and down a bit when I slip the bra off. He is captivated. I feel fortunate that breasts so in fact serve some purpose. He seems to appreciate them. I could not think of a better use for them, in fact, as he begins to squeeze them gently, and nibble on my nipples. This feels nice. I become more aroused. I kiss him again, work my way down his body with soft kisses, licking a bit.. this time my breasts press into him as I do. I kiss every exposed inch of his soft, pale skin.. then discover an obstacle. Well, this will not do. I unbutton his pants, and slide those, and his underpants off, smoothly, making room for his erection as not to flick it and have it pop me in the chin. That is so awkward.. rite? I appreciate his clothing more now that its on my floor. Heh. I kiss his thighs.. lick up and down.. then just when he thinks I'm going to dodge putting my mouth on his erection, I lick it from the base, to the head.. as I look at him. You didn't think I'd be such a priss, to not suck a **** did you? Gag reflex disengaged. Oh yeah.. I can do that.
> 
> ...


Not at all...


Note: I was going to continue the story but thought it would be best to let you find out how it ends some other way.


----------



## CordiINTJ (Jun 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> How about this:
> 
> Laying in my bed, having some sort of intellectually stimulating conversation, I glance over at him, holding his gaze just a bit longer than usual.. my eyes, smiling - sweet but suggestive. A pause in the conversation, and I Gently, and carefully straddle him, kissing him for the first time, firmly.


My fantasies don't ACTUALLY progress after that point. I assume that the characters do the rest while I continue to taunt some other person, or repeat the scene. But uh... I read that entire post....
Maybe I shouldn't have but hell, thanks for posting it :crazy:


----------



## Aviator8849 (Jan 15, 2010)

WTH

Going home and finding my girlfriend going down on her gorgeous best friend. Before they realize I'm there I undress and approach. They are engrossed in each other, finally taking notice of me as I roughly force them apart and throw them backwards onto a couch. Without saying a word I roughly force the best friends legs apart, approach her, and roughly begin fucking her as I grope her breasts. After a short while I pull out, force my girlfriends legs wide open, then plunge into her. I continue alternating between them until I cum inside the best friend. I grab a handful of my girlfriend's hair and force her down to her friend's pussy and order her to clean my seed out of her friend.

Most likely fantasize about this one since very few people would ever think I'd be that dominant or rough. It also varies on occasion...sometimes involving a bit of choking, chains, rope, etc to make the girls compliant, sometimes more gentle and loving.

I get home from work and don't see my petite redhead girlfriend so I figure she's gone out. I start taking a shower when the door is suddenly flung open, with the woman standing in the doorway. She's wearing black, knee high leather boots with ridiculous heels, elbow length black gloves, and a black leather corset that barely contains her breasts. She takes the few steps towards me with purpose, her boots clicking with each step, and stops in front of me, looking me over. Suddenly she gives me a sharp push backwards, catching me off balance and propelling me against the wall. She moves towards me and places one hand on my chest so I must remain against the wall then drops to her knees. She begins deep throating me until she senses I am about to cum. She stands up, gives me a naughty glance, then turns around, bends over and orders me to ram my cock into her pussy and fill her with my seed. I comply (who wouldn't?), and then my fantasy continues on in various ways depending on my mood but generally falls apart into a sappy romantic evening intertwined with my lover in leather.

Plenty more, but my fantasies tend to come and go rather than there being a couple that I continual fantasize about. Plus a few I won't share publicly.:blushed:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Frightening things can be a turn-on too.. monsters and such. I had a science classroom skeleton, and I put a strap-on dildo on it. There is a video somewhere, with my ex I suppose. All I have now is a photo.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Strange you mention dark things as fantasy~ I used to have a recurring dream when I was younger of walking up long steps in a pretty old, gray tower. Overcast, daylit sky~ completely lifeless. Feeling compelled to go up these steps just to see what appeared to be a kind of witch or sorceress. It was like I was being pulled on a leash, and forced to move in any way she wanted, or hold perfectly still as I felt the strangest feelings push and pull me in different delicious sensations. The older I got the more intense it tended to get~ I remember fear of the unknown being this really exciting concept. Like, being actually _terrified _turned me on. More so the feeling of being unable to move of my own accord~ and yet being rewarded for it...


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

hey *amanda32 *- this #1 is for you, and any other curious ladies (including me) with the same fantasy - as i've been teasing you about this for a while. so how about just a 'little' taste of what goes on in my head. i hope not to make you too shy! i imagine once i'm done you'll take back your message wondering why i've gotten so quiet lately! hahaha

i use 'YOU' a lot because often fantasies appear in my mind, based on an encounter, or another persons energy, and in my mind i'm speaking to the person that brought my feelings and images about. on my own i don't really generate fantasies they are always related to someone, if the person happens to be lucky i'll tell them what i'm really thinking, or actually do what i please with them. just go with it if you want, i guess you guys are lucky too today - enjoy!

this fantasy takes place in a room possibly in an exotic tropical place. i have planned a surprise for later with a lovely massuse lady i met earlier in the day on the beach. the windows in our room are left open, and the breezy fragrant air is all around. i entice you (my dream man) and undress you (showing my sweet side), and put you onto the bed. i get a bit bad and hint that i'll be tying you up, i do, all four limbs...then perhaps i start to get a little less sweet, immediately as i find you helpless. i get on top of you, and i tease your skin by stroking you with the silk belt of my kimono style robe, also i let my robe fall open a bit so you get a glimpse of my breasts, but not all of it. there is a knock on the door - room service you think?

sorry i'm late she says. that's alright, i say to my massuse friend, i wasn't doing anything important! she enters and glances over at you, waves hello but is more interested in me. we make a little small chat, she touches my face softly, and my lips, and looses the pins in my hair, the waves fall free. she loosens my robe at the waist and strokes my skin on my tummy and my collarbones, and above my chest, not touching yet. she's wearing one of those neat tropical dresses, that can be taken off swiftly i tug at it, and it falls to the floor (as your jaw does), she is naked underneath.

ummm...honey, you say, isn't this kind of not the right time, you can reschedule your massage appointment! we glare at you irritated and kind of look at each other...

we start to kiss...oh my, this is so inappropriate! you exclaim, yet you can't keep your eyes off us. we are now fully ignoring you... 

we make our way to the french chaise, near to you, kind of sofa like with one arm - think tropical colonial decor here! we sit beside each other, my back facing her, and she slips my robe off my shoulders, she takes out her body massage oil from her bag (smells like tahitian flowers) and puts some on my back and starts to massage my skin. she presses her breasts against my back as she massages mine wrapping her arms around me. i then turn over, and lie on the chaise, with my arms thrown over the top, she leans on top of me, and starts to kiss me some more.

i can feel your held back passion and tension in the air, my nipples harden, and as she's kissing me, i'm thinking of your lips, and hands on my body. you get harder also, as our eyes meet, i promise to make it up to you in that moment, however i turn back my attention to my hot lady friend.

as she kisses me she lays her body against mind, and sensuously rubs her nipples against mine. my head falls back over the arm rest, and she kissed down my neck and then sucks on my nipples. she puts her hands between my legs massaging me through my lace panties. i moan in delight. and raise my hips, she takes her swift opportunity to pull my panties down my legs and casts them aside. and goes down on me, my legs over her shoulders. i don't take too long to come as i've already been aroused by the kissing and massage.

you struggle against your bonds and rock you hips with need as the passion energy flows through my body and start to shake with pleasure. you are so frustated to the point that it's painful. she waits for me to calm down and leans forward and gives me a sweet kiss on my lips. we hug, she and i get up, she gathers her dress and puts in on quickly, and i gather my robe and do the same, and see her out the door.

i then approach you, i stroke your cheek and grasp your chin in my hands firmly, raising your lips to mind and bend do, down to give you a kiss, my hair sweeps across your neck, you can taste me on my lips...i then drop my robe for you and kind of toss my hair, as it is ruffled from previous activity - and i get ready for my round 2. i smell like hot sexxx and exotic tahitian flowers

and well from this point it goes one of three ways usually - sometimes my girl doesn't leave and we both do you in several ways, or i lick /suck your ****, or i get on top - all while you're tied down. i'll untie eventually, but depends on how long i can take not being touched by you.

you all can fill in the rest - i didn't want to make this too long, or detailed


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Female INFJ said:


> hey *amanda32 *- this #1 is for you, and any other curious ladies (including me) with the same fantasy - as i've been teasing you about this for a while. so how about just a 'little' taste of what goes on in my head. i hope not to make you too shy! i imagine once i'm done you'll take back your message wondering why i've gotten so quiet lately! hahaha
> 
> i use 'YOU' a lot because often fantasies appear in my mind, based on an encounter, or another persons energy, and in my mind i'm speaking to the person that brought my feelings and images about. on my own i don't really generate fantasies they are always related to someone, if the person happens to be lucky i'll tell them what i'm really thinking, or actually do what i please with them. just go with it if you want, i guess you guys are lucky too today - enjoy!
> 
> ...


Hot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CordiINTJ (Jun 13, 2010)

It seems the more details people put into answering this forum, the funner it to read.
I'm not too good with putting details on these kinds of things but can anyone say hot chic and a smarty party?


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

CordiINTJ said:


> It seems the more details people put into answering this forum, the funner it to read.
> I'm not too good with putting details on these kinds of things but can anyone say hot chic and a smarty party?


it is not really about the details sometimes...just a few hot words and phrases can get the mind going...it kind of reminds me of your sig - it goes both ways. i just get pictures and feelings in my mind, so to try to describe everything in detail takes a lot of words.

but just a few hot words, an encounter, or eating something delicious can get the mind going  it would be cool to learn more of what INTJs think about. sorry i liked your sig, and it reminded me of my processes, thus i write. it is not necessary to be more detailed or anything, i know each person has their limits on here! 










A picture is like a thousand words, but a thousand words is like a million pictures.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

rowingineden said:


> Oh, but I'd lose my gold star. :crying: I like my gold star.


Don't worry. It'll be replaced with a much better Honorary Penis Award given to those special women who have served above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't know if my images are going to post, but I also have this other fantasy of making love in a winter's forest preferable in Russia or some place foreign. It's freezing and wet yet HOT. And our body temperatures are lowering rapidly but our heart rates are rising with every hard thrust and... well... you get it. It's probably unrealistic, but I have dreams about it all the time :crazy:


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Roman said:


> I don't know if my images are going to post, but I also have this other fantasy of making love in a winter's forest preferable in Russia or some place foreign. It's freezing and wet yet HOT. And our body temperatures are lowering rapidly but our heart rates are rising with every hard thrust and... well... you get it. It's probably unrealistic, but I have dreams about it all the time :crazy:


I think I might faint right about now....


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Graice said:


> Something romantic. All I'm saying.


Something like an Anime school girl forcing herself on another? :dry:

As for me, I've done experienced most of my fantasies over the years. The urge for something different still pops up now and then, but the thoughts I have most frequently go like this:

My girlfriend and I get naked, go to bed, and after some foreplay we have sex in a few different (though not unconventional) positions until orgasm. Then we clean up, kiss goodnight, and go to sleep.

Pretty hot, huh?


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

I ain't gonna say anything but twins


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Elessar said:


> I ain't gonna say anything but twins


I never got that fantasy. Why would someone want to have sex when their twin was in the same room?


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> I think I might faint right about now....


Haha. I'm curious as to why?


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Roman said:


> Haha. I'm curious as to why?


I was actually talking about an almost exact scenario with one of my friends prior to coming online.
Was a bit of a jaw dropper to be honest.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> I was actually talking about an almost exact scenario with one of my friends prior to coming online.
> Was a bit of a jaw dropper to be honest.


Whoa... That's... pretty crazy. I don't know what to think about that except... nope, no _except_. I just don't know what to think. Are we the same person? HAH! :wink:


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Roman said:


> Whoa... That's... pretty crazy. I don't know what to think about that except... nope, no _except_. I just don't know what to think. Are we the same person? HAH! :wink:


Yeah the creepy part was the mention of Russia.

I have a thing about Russia, I wanted to major in Russian literature/history at university. It's a bit of a running joke amongst myself and a handful of INTJs on PerC.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> Yeah the creepy part was the mention of Russia.
> 
> I have a thing about Russia, I wanted to major in Russian literature/history at university. It's a bit of a running joke amongst myself and a handful of INTJs on PerC.


Wow... The creepier thing is I HAD NO IDEA!!!! I've never mentioned anything about this to anyone except on this forum! Freaks me out, but kind of turns me on at the same time. I'm so confused!  Haha!


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Roman said:


> Wow... The creepier thing is I HAD NO IDEA!!!! I've never mentioned anything about this to anyone except on this forum! Freaks me out, but kind of turns me on at the same time. I'm so confused!  Haha!


LOL I am starting to wonder if you are one of my IRC PerC friends playing a trick on me.....

Either that or you are my male Doppelgänger. :laughing:


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> LOL I am starting to wonder if you are one of my IRC PerC friends playing a trick on me.....
> 
> Either that or you are my male Doppelgänger. :laughing:


I'm your Doppelganger, Babe. I am definitely *NOT* joking... and I couldn't joke if I tried. Heh.


----------

